# MLB games on Sirius



## I WANT MORE

My 5 Sirius subs are coming to an end in Sept. I was going to switch my subs from Sirius to XM so that I can get MLB and still have all of my other sports. After being on the phone with XM forever they confirmed as does the XM schedule that they DO NOT provide both the home and away broadcasts for NFL.

They have you by the balls no matter which way you go.


----------



## tveli

maybe 'mirge' radio is a solution for MLB+NFL, both home & away broadcasts?


----------



## jappleboy

I have the mirge and i have all the games. I also have a XM Radio and a Sirius radio. You have to pay more to use the mirge radio. And they will not give you a life time service.


----------



## I WANT MORE

Looks like that is my only option. Does not help with my 2 home tuners and 1 vehicle sub however.


----------



## ClubSteeler

It's a bandwidth issue.


They took an already maxed out bandwidth, with many of you already complaining about sound quality, and made room for the Best Of channels.


On the busiest, non bye week, 1:00pm gametime Sundays, you could have at most, 12 games at 1:00, (assuming only 2 4:00pm games, 1 Sunday Night game, and a Monday Night game).


Additionally you could need a 25th channel for the the National broadcast. Plus there is likely going be Nascar, Golf and/or other events on.


Had they reserved 24 channels for NFL, and still had Nascar etc.., the music channels would be completely unlistenable due to overcompression.


So as a compromise, you get every game, home and away, on your platform, and only home broadcasts on the other, i.e. Best Of, platform.


----------



## I WANT MORE

Mirge it is then.


----------



## I WANT MORE

Hello again. Anyone want to start speculating on this again?


----------



## machpost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *I WANT MORE* /forum/post/18165756
> 
> 
> Hello again. Anyone want to start speculating on this again?



I haven't heard a peep about this, but as a Sirius subscriber, I would subscribe to Best of XM immediately if they were to make MLB play-by-play available with the package.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *machpost* /forum/post/18166461
> 
> 
> I haven't heard a peep about this, but as a Sirius subscriber, I would subscribe to Best of XM immediately if they were to make MLB play-by-play available with the package.



Agreed...there is nothing better than a game on the radio when driving.


----------



## I WANT MORE

Well, Here is the response I got back today. Same old BS.


Dear Mr. XXXXXX,


Thank you for contacting SIRIUS regarding the MLB play-by-play. We are

here to assist you.


Mr. XXXXXX, we need to inform you that SIRIUS has discussed adding MLB

to the package, but at this time, we do not have an agreement to do

this. What we have with SIRIUS is the MLB Home Plate on Channel 210

which has 24/7 Pro Baseball Talk.


We continue to be hopeful that at some point, we will be able to add MLB

to our great line up. Please continue to visit our website for our

current line up, schedules and programming highlights.


We apologize for any inconvenience it may have caused you.


----------



## machpost

Sadly, it still sounds like it's not happening anytime soon :-( There would have at least been a little bit of buzz about it by now if it were going to happen this season.


----------



## I WANT MORE

Another year and no MLB apparently. :-{


----------



## alk3997

Deleted by author


----------



## machpost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alk3997* /forum/post/19970014
> 
> 
> I'm looking at a new vehicle that only has Sirius. We currently have XM in all of our cars. When asking whether we could get MLB on Sirius (we are big baseball fans), I received the following answers:
> 
> 
> 1) Yes, on the Sirius NBA channels but only when a basketball game doesn't supersede the MLB game.
> 
> 
> 2) Yes, but only two of the games (ch 209 and 210)
> 
> 
> 3) None of the games
> 
> 
> 4) Yes, exactly like XM
> 
> 
> 5) Yes, The home plate channel has the games
> 
> 
> 6) We don't know
> 
> 
> Answer number 1 actually came from a Sirius rep on the phone. When the dealer asked the location of the rep, they said Asia. Hmmmm...
> 
> 
> I have an email into Sirius to ask again. This is literally a deal-breaker for the car. I'd replace the Sirius module but then the NavTraffic would probably stop working since I'm sure the aftermarket XM modules interface differently to the Nav systems.



Unfortunately, number 3 is the correct answer at the present time. While you can get MLB Home Plate with the Best of XM package, any live games that might end up on that channel or on ESPN Radio are blacked out on Sirius.


I really miss having access to all the games on XM, but both my car and my wife's car have Sirius built in.


----------



## STEELERSRULE

The only way to get ALL of the sports is to get an XM receiver and subscribe to the Best of Sirius along with your regular XM subscription($18+/month which includes roylaty fee)


That would give you all the sports(NFL/NBA/MLB/College/etc...)


Sirius hardware users get screwed when adding Best of XM since ALL the MLB games are not included. You would get the MLB HomePlate(NFL Radio is it's equal in terms of content) channel, but that is it.


----------



## I WANT MORE

But with XM and the best of Sirius do you get home and away for NFL and College Football?

I don't think you do.

The only real option is to replace all of your equipment, antennas included, and get a Mirge (or something similar) and subscribe to both XM and Sirius.

This is not a good option for me as I have 5 subs, one built in on a Ford Pickup, two plug and plays, and 2 in Pioneer receivers.


----------



## STEELERSRULE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *I WANT MORE* /forum/post/19976251
> 
> 
> But with XM and the best of Sirius do you get home and away for NFL and College Football?
> 
> I don't think you do.
> 
> The only real option is to replace all of your equipment, antennas included, and get a Mirge (or something similar) and subscribe to both XM and Sirius.
> 
> This is not a good option for me as I have 5 subs, one built in on a Ford Pickup, two plug and plays, and 2 in Pioneer receivers.



You mean home and away announcers?


On the NFL lineup, the answer is YES, most definitely. Doesn't matter if you are a Sirius subscriber, or an XM sub with "best of Sirius". You get ALL the NFL games, with BOTH sets of announcing teams.


On College football, I don't think it is guaranteed, but on most games I have listened too, both sets of announcers are available.


But I could be wrong.


----------



## kevin j

With the Best of Sirius you only get the home team's announcers on the NFL games until the playoffs then you get both.


----------



## alk3997

Official Sirius XM answer on MLB play-by-play availability on Sirius: (finally got them to write this down),


============================================


Append deleted by author


----------



## Bitter13

An alternate thought... rather than switching hardware and subscriptions (and the associated costs) to have the mlb option, I subscribed to the MLB internet package for $100. Besides having the option to watch live video on my computer or streamed to my TV I can stream live gameday radio broadcasts over my cell phone, which I plug through my car stereo.


May not be the perfect solution for everyone, but it is the most flexible option for me and doesn't tie me to any one media stream (ie: only being able to listen in my car or watch on TV)


----------



## alk3997

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Bitter13* 
An alternate thought... rather than switching hardware and subscriptions (and the associated costs) to have the mlb option, I subscribed to the MLB internet package for $100. Besides having the option to watch live video on my computer or streamed to my TV I can stream live gameday radio broadcasts over my cell phone, which I plug through my car stereo.


May not be the perfect solution for everyone, but it is the most flexible option for me and doesn't tie me to any one media stream (ie: only being able to listen in my car or watch on TV)
Deleted by author


----------



## acap

You can get NFL Play-By-Play with the Best of SIRIUS package with XM. No need to buy a Mirge radio.


----------



## Brewc53

I have had my Sirius Sportster 1 since 20003, it started going on the fritz it goes into "acquiring signal" sometimes it will work and other times it doesn't, tried it in the boombox, same issue I was hoping the antenna went bad. After calling Sirius I just get an offer for a new radio no help for repair. I did some researching online, I have a few options I can get it repaired thru an ebay repair or TSS.com, get a discounted Starmate 5 from Sirius with car kit for $60, or a different radio; I have service on a month to month subscription.

I was thinking of adding best of XM for baseball if I got a new Sirius radio, but reading this thread I see that it's not what you get, so has anyone confirmed by adding the best of Sirius you do get NFL play by play as that and college football were main reason I went with Sirius?

I was looking at the XM SKydock as I have a Iphone 4 and an 2nd gen Ipod touch that will work with it as an option so I would get all sports is that right?


----------



## STEELERSRULE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brewc53* /forum/post/20143952
> 
> 
> I was thinking of adding best of XM for baseball if I got a new Sirius radio, but reading this thread I see that it's not what you get, so has anyone confirmed by adding the best of Sirius you do get NFL play by play as that and college football were main reason I went with Sirius?



With buying XM equipment, and setting up an XM account at http://www.siriusxm.com/ and adding "The Best of Sirius" you will get ALL the sports play-by-play offered from BOTH companies.


You only receive the HOME announcers for each football game(NFL only, I think here. As to college, you may still get both, but I doubt it. Probably only home announcers also), but you will receive all of the baseball play-by-play available.


So if you want all the sports, get an XM unit, with an XM subscription+"Best of Sirius" added for all of it.


----------



## Brewc53

I ordered a Xpress RCi, called Sirius yesterday tey sent a signal to my sportster its still hit or miss, 40 minutes for that and they kept trying to get me to take a new radio.

I wonder how long it will take for me to get them to actually cancel my account, they just charged me for a months service do they pro-rate to my new XM radio, or refund? Also, anyone cancelled before what is the easiest way to cancel, is it best to just ask for a supervisor lol, I heard thank you close to 50 times if they have some scripting they follow.


----------



## alk3997




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brewc53* /forum/post/20151812
> 
> 
> I ordered a Xpress RCi, called Sirius yesterday tey sent a signal to my sportster its still hit or miss, 40 minutes for that and they kept trying to get me to take a new radio.
> 
> I wonder how long it will take for me to get them to actually cancel my account, they just charged me for a months service do they pro-rate to my new XM radio, or refund? Also, anyone cancelled before what is the easiest way to cancel, is it best to just ask for a supervisor lol, I heard thank you close to 50 times if they have some scripting they follow.



I don't know if they can transfer funds between Sirius and XM. You would think they could. What was suggested to me is to place an account on hold if you are unsure what to do with it. That way the subscription stays in the system but the radio is deactivated so you aren't being charged.


It's annoying too if you are looking at a German car. All of theirs come with Sirius and its integrated so there is no easy way to change to XM without disabling some of the nav features that are based on Sirius. The funny thing is that our local MB dealership is partially owned by a major league baseball player and you can't get baseball from them.


And, yes, when I talked with SiriusXM NY a few months ago, I pointed out that they are overdoing the thank you and the sorry. I had one guy saying he was sorry for his bad English and not being able to figure out the answer and for putting me on hold and for just basically being bad customer service.


----------



## Brewc53

Well I will let ya know what happens, afa cancelling the Sirius, I might ebay it since I have the boombox for it or keep, I dunno if I want to tread waters with asking to put it on hold and they way they do auto billing. I should have the radio tomorrow and want to do the month to month, Ive read they try to force you into 6 months at a time now or 1 yr subscription is that true, nothing I could tell on website other than you have to keep it for 1 yr or have an etf.


----------



## Louie

Since the last radio updates, has anyone with Sirius Premier (aka Sirius and Best of XM) lost their access to MLB games?


----------



## I WANT MORE

MLB games have never been a part of Sirius and the Best of XM.


----------



## STEELERSRULE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *I WANT MORE* /forum/post/20825886
> 
> 
> MLB games have never been a part of Sirius and the Best of XM.



I wonder with this new rate increase coming January 2012, if the packages we see now will no longer exist.


I am going to start a thread on that to get people's thoughts.


Even though if I don't get the $77/year deal, I will most likely be gone come Feb 2012 when my year is up.


----------



## I WANT MORE

I caved in and renewed my subs @ the $77.00 rate. I didn't want to chance it not being available when the price increase takes effect.


----------



## alk3997




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *I WANT MORE* /forum/post/20825886
> 
> 
> MLB games have never been a part of Sirius and the Best of XM.



That is correct. It is one of the few things that requires an XM radio to get. And, so, we only purchase cars that have XM radios included or can be added (good for GM and Japanese manufacturers, bad for Ford and German manufacturers).


----------



## I WANT MORE

Well? The 2012 season is upon us.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *I WANT MORE* /forum/post/21798465
> 
> 
> Well? The 2012 season is upon us.



I wouldn't hold my breath if I were you. Do you have a smart phone? If so, you might be able to download the MLB at bat app and listen via an auxiliary input (my not so eloquent solution).


----------



## I WANT MORE

The deal is done.


----------



## I WANT MORE

 http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/08/19/siriusxm-baseball-idUSL2N0GK0MH20130819


----------



## STEELERSRULE

Well, it is about time. BUT FAR TOO LATE IMHO.


MLB.TV is available on everything now, and includes LIVE TV game feeds, along with the radio version of every game for around $130 year($60 on Mother's day and $50 on Father's day he last 2 years).


Nice too hear they "FINALLY" got around to it, but other devices/services have arrived since they made the first deal, and those devices are VASTLY superior in everyway to SiriusXM.


Just wait until IP service is provided DIRECTLY into the car. Not too far off.


----------



## CCsoftball7

Well, I agree, it's very late in the game. I can stream from my phone via bluetooth. It's a good thing I didn't hold my breath.


----------



## machpost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *STEELERSRULE*  /t/1175040/mlb-games-on-sirius/30#post_23645818
> 
> 
> Well, it is about time. BUT FAR TOO LATE IMHO.



I agree. I already pay for MLB.tv Premium every season, so I just connect my iPhone to the car stereo when I'm on the road and need to listen to my team. Sound quality is typically better, as well.


----------

